# making sure the van is level



## bentleysontour (Mar 29, 2017)

yet another daft question, how do you guys make sure the van is level when you park it?
thanks in advance


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi, if I need to check the van is level more accuratley than by eye I use a bottle of water stood on the kitchen work surface, seems to work for me.

Graham


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2017)

Some people are a bit over the top about this.  Just get a pair of levelling blocks but only use them if it feels uncomfortable when sitting down.  What you will also find is a lot of vans are higher at the back than the front (well mine is) so park accordingly.  If its a slight slope downwards park forwards for example.   That reminds me I need some new blocks, my last pair disintegrated last year.


----------



## MarkJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Because I like gadgets I use a tiny spirit level....

Caravan Spirit Level: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Though I'm sure I only paid pennies for it!


----------



## n brown (Mar 29, 2017)

tennis ball on the floor. it will roll, but how fast and in what direction will give you an instant clue. mostly we try to get it more or less right when parking, then decide which end of the bed gets the pillows


----------



## Chris356 (Mar 29, 2017)

Get an app for your phone


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2017)

If water goes down the sink plug hole it's near enough .


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

a round pencil on a table  - free and easy. if it stays still - i put the handbrake on.     If it only rolls very gently and slowly to one side   -  i probably park there.   if it rolls quickly i jiggle the vans parking a few degrees - you might only need to move a few inches to get more level.     it does not have to be perfectly horizontal.....

but if you want a better teccie approach there are triangular spirit levels on ebay for a couple of quid  -  you'll soon get the hang of it


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2017)

Best way to level van is don't go to wales or Scotland. Holland should do the trick  Set of levelling ramps the milenco ones I've found are best they've got good grip the problem  is it's just another thing to carry and  store . Not easy this motorhome lark


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fit automatic leveling jacks and press the button . Another daft answer .


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 29, 2017)

If its comfortable its close enough!
I only worry about it if Im staying more than overnight, I also try and situate it so that my head is 'up hill' I hate trying to sleep with my feet higher than my head!


----------



## AuldTam (Mar 29, 2017)

I just ask the wife...she knows everything 

I'll PM you her mobile number...


----------



## glen ozzy (Mar 29, 2017)

this is what i got . its just the job Angle Level Finder Tool Slope Gauge offroad 4x4 New


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 30, 2017)

Never had the problem on my 2 x motorhomes but it's been mentioned on numerous occasions on the forum that certain makes of fridge need to be more or less level or it effects the fridge operation on gas.
Personnelly I have an 8" spirit level and just place it on the floor, literally takes 30 seconds and it takes the guesswork out of levelling the vehicle.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've got some milenco quattro levellers which are very good but in reality only use them if my can of lager is sliding off the table which doesn't happen very often.We can tolerate not being perfectly level if only stopping for 1 or 2 nights,any longer and we take more care and use the levellers in conjunction with a 2 way spirit level.


----------



## prioryi (Mar 30, 2017)

we  use a pound coin on the work top in both directions if it rolls the vans not level.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 30, 2017)

If it looks and feels fairly level then that will do, if it is on a bit of a slope then we have it so that we are sleeping head up


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

As previously said certain makes of fridge freezer need to be pretty level to work properly especially on gas.

There are 2 main manufacturers are ....


Fiamma      
 Fiamma Level System Magnum Levelling Ramps - Jacks, Levellers & Chocks - Steps, Levellers & Site Accessories - Caravan Accessories - Caravanning & Motorhome



Milenco       Buy Milenco Quattro Caravan Levelling Ramps at Towsure


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 30, 2017)

If it  feels confortable it's OK - a slight slope is useful when frying eggs


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2017)

Edina said:


> If it  feels confortable it's OK - a slight slope is useful when frying eggs



That's pure genius Chris!

(I'll cut Julie's shopping allowance for the savings she will make in cooking oil.)


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 30, 2017)

It is virtually impossible to get perfectly level on most wilding spots without getting out the ramps and I won't do that while I'm wilding so I just put up with a slight uphill walk through the van, I use the toilet door as a gauge. If it swings I'm out of true.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2017)

prioryi said:


> we  use a pound coin on the work top in both directions if it rolls the vans not level.



Great idea.

Can you send me a pound?


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 30, 2017)

The days of using a pound coin will soon be dodecagon forever.


----------



## 1 Cup (Mar 30, 2017)

*better make it £2 cion*



Robmac said:


> Great idea.
> 
> Can you send me a pound?



£1 cion!
 they won't work in November?:idea:


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have something like this fitted into a table leg cup that is next to the drivers seat (cup already there). Neat because it's out of the way and easy to see as I move into place. 


Https://www.leveldevelopments.com/products/circular-levels/plastic-circular-levels/


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2017)

Luckheart said:


> The days of using a pound coin will soon be dodecagon forever.



Damn!

I'll have to revert to me old threepenny bit.


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 30, 2017)

Spirit level app on phone.
Dog's ball on table.
Run water into the sink and see which way it goes.
If it feels ok, just leave it.

We've used one of the above at some time or other.


----------



## harrow (Mar 30, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> Because I like gadgets I use a tiny spirit level....
> 
> Caravan Spirit Level: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> Though I'm sure I only paid pennies for it!



I also have one of these with a portable camping fridge, simple and can be very cheap :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2017)

Fill glass to within 2mm of the top with Carlsberg.

If it spills it`s not level and the needs to be repeated but can only be done with fresh Carlsberg so i have drink the first glass full and try again       :cheers:

This needs to be done as many times as it takes to either not spill or i pass out then i`m not bothered anyway        :dance:

The latter seems to happening more and more these days and i haven`t worked out why yet


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 30, 2017)

I tend to just get it there, or there abouts, as the chances are I will be moving again in under 48hrs, But you will get the feel for it soon enough.


----------



## alcam (Mar 30, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> yet another daft question, how do you guys make sure the van is level when you park it?
> thanks in advance



Park van , go to pub . When you return van will be as level as it needs to be


----------



## QFour (Mar 30, 2017)

We were told our Pilote MH had to be perfectly level for the Electric Bed to work properly. None of this just pull up and put the kettle on. Get the ramps out make sure it's as level as you can and still the bl**dy thing jammed.

The Laika is far better we just pull up and if it feels ok that's it. Usually nose down slightly.

..

Mind you with a snazzy Cathcargo MH you should have the full hydraulic levelling system fitted  :sleep-027:

..


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 30, 2017)

My iPhone has a spirit level . Go to extras then to compass app, the second page of the compass app is a spirit level. Lay it flat on the table and when the two circles more or less coincide bob's your uncle you should be reasonably level.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 30, 2017)

play by (inner) ear.  If it feels about right  I get the little triangular spirit level out and check inside the line is fin, sometimes use one  ramp to get the low  side up a bit, just the lower wheel usually tweaks the springs enough to level it perfectly.
Digital level are available  for those with OCD.   My old chausson had proper caravan  corner steadies which could bring it up an inch or two. However I have seen multiple scrape marks on  roads where somebody forgot them. The previous owner told me to stick the handle through the steering wheel to stop that happening to me.


----------



## colinm (Mar 30, 2017)

With our old Vdub it was never much of a problem, but it seems with the Globecar gf has become more sensitive to slopes. We now carry a pair of Milenco triples, but these don't always get us level, wish we'd got quads now. I've always thought I was ok at judging level but gf sometimes disagrees so got a cheap bullseye level off the bay, place this on table to check level, it has a slight error which is good as before gf gets back in van I can spin it around to show the van is more level than it actualy is


----------



## clf86ha (Mar 30, 2017)

rubber dog ball on the worktop, the speed and angle indicates well what levelling is required and then I just get as close to level as I can


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks very much everyone, i get my van on the 24th !!!!1


----------



## hextal (Mar 30, 2017)

I do think some of these issues can be over-thought. I think if you can't detect the slope without kit it's probably flat enough.

If there's a slope, I park so our heads are up hill when sleeping.  Basically, as long as the hand-brake and chocks will hold the van on it, it's level enough for us.  There's lots to be said for having some low standards.


----------



## reiverlad (Mar 30, 2017)

I downloaded the Clinometer app for my Android phone & it gives me an indication of the level of inclination in both directions.

Generally confirms my judgement when parking up.

It also confirms to me in which bed and in which direction I will be sleeping that night !


----------



## mygrassisblue (Apr 1, 2017)

Ask a Dutchman, their vans are always perfectly level no matter the terrain.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 1, 2017)

its ok getting the van floor level no probs ,only thing is is the bed level or the otherthings that are fixed to it level ,best bet is use two or three  bottles of wine  .now once you have drunk them dry ,you wont give a dam if the van i level or not ,problem solved .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I have some of them, but don't like them at all. The wheel pockets are too small. They also make "three dent" ones of the same height. MUCH better.




My 16" wheels fit in them fine but you do have to be quite accurate as to where you position the motorhome on them, some people find that difficult.

I also think you`ll find they`re called " Triple " and not " three dent ".


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2017)

Despite what several members say on here you really need to read the instructions for the particular fridge / freezer model that is fitted in your new motorhome.

Some of them are very intolerant and have to be almost perfectly level to work efficiently, this is particularly important when running it on gas.

I very much doubt the people on here that say " just park up and it`ll do " will help you buy a new fridge / freezer ( £1,250 + fitting ) when it packs in through miss use.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 2, 2017)

Perhaps the best way to ensure a level pitch is to only use Club or commercial sites with hardstanding and pay for the privilege of ensuring that the fridge works. Alternatively do a cost analysis of savings in wildcamping and a new fridge to the cost of site fees. Personally I would just get on with life and worry about more important things.


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 2, 2017)

*level*



bentleysontour said:


> yet another daft question, how do you guys make sure the van is level when you park it?
> thanks in advance



I never bother just put pillows at highest side.


----------



## ScamperVan (Apr 2, 2017)

Another typo I'm blaming on a phone screen and predictive text!


----------



## oppy (Apr 2, 2017)

Y'know David, I was just thinking the same thing, and as for the "rubber dogs", I wouldn't want them anywhere near. Then what about "electric beds"? surely an electric chair :scared: would be an easier option :dance::dance::dance:

BTW, your tablets seem to be working :heart::heart:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought they were a French delicacy


----------

